# Name Unknown



## Kyri (Oct 30, 2010)

Name: Axle
Age: 20
Sex: Male
Species: Northern Sergal
Height: 5'5"
Weight:135lbs

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: White and black, black on top of head, on top of the arms, on the back and on the main part of his tail. White fur hanging down from the black part of his tail. as well as the rest of him being white.
- Markings: Black crescent moon on each of his wrists
- Eye color:Grey
- Other features: Red nails, 
Behavior and Personality: Laid back, easy going, doesnt let things bother him but when things go too far has a horrible temper

Skills: Chill, Laidback, singing, playing guitar, painting.
Weaknesses: Attractive women, can have a horrible temper.

Likes: The night, the moon, nature, water, fire
Dislikes: People who take things seriously, loud people, drugs

History: Never really got much affection as a child, this taught him to be cold and uncaring about most things, though ocassionaly all of his bottled up emotions seep through

---

Clothing/Personal Style: Gothic, tends to only wear a studded collar, studded anklets, and studded braclets. No other clothing (though no "private" parts are showing)
Picture: Not neccasarily my char, but just so you can see what Northern Sergals look like here

Goal: to become a professional singer
Profession: college student
Personal quote: "If i was who you wanted me to be, Im not really me"
Birthdate: 3/23/10
Star sign: Aries

Favorite food: Chinease food
Favorite drink: Mountain Dew
Favorite location: The mountains
Favorite weather: Rainy/snowy
Favorite color: Grey/ greyish blue

Least liked food: Mexican food
Least liked drink: coffee
Least liked location: california
Least liked weather: extremely hot, dry


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 30, 2010)

Wow, he is....very thin, bordering anorexic. Average male weight of a human (which doesn't have a tail or a massive head) is 125. 

Sorry, I just try to be realistic with that sort of thing.


----------



## Kyri (Oct 30, 2010)

Liar said:


> Wow, he is....very thin, bordering anorexic. Average male weight of a human (which doesn't have a tail or a massive head) is 125.
> 
> Sorry, I just try to be realistic with that sort of thing.



Thank you :3, Im terrible with weights so I didn't know what to put, appreciate the help! ^^


----------



## Willow (Oct 30, 2010)

Sergal fluff buddy =D


----------



## Kyri (Oct 30, 2010)

yay!! fluff buddy!! xD


----------



## MelodyDragon (Nov 6, 2010)

YAY! I helped pick the name!


----------

